# Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel



## PCGH_Stephan (5. September 2017)

*Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Dies ist der Thread, in dem ihr euch melden müsst, wenn ihr beim Gewinnspiel zur Gigabyte-Faltwoche anlässlich des Weltalzheimertags am 21. September mitmachen wollt.

Es gibt als Hauptpreis die Gigabyte Aorus Geforce GTX 1060 Xtreme Edition 6G:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als weitere Preise gibt es drei Eingabegeräte-Sets mit den Produkten
- Gigabyte Aorus K7:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Gigabyte Aorus M3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Gigabyte Aorus AMP500:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wichtigste in Kürze:
- Verlinkt euer Nutzerprofil von folding.extremeoverclocking.com. Wir nutzen die Statistik dort für die Auswertung.
- Mehr müsst ihr hier im Thread nicht tun, führt der Übersichtlichkeit  zuliebe bitte daher hier auch keine Diskussion! Hinterlasst Feedback zur Aktion  bitte nur im Kommentarthread zur Gewinnspiel-News.
- Stellt in der Faltwoche mindestens eine Rechenleistung von 200.000  Punkten zur Verfügung, um euch für die Verlosung der drei Eingabegeräte-Sets zu  qualifizieren.
- Die Grafikkarte wird zwischen den zehn Teilnehmern verlost, die zwischen dem 21. und dem 27. September die höchste Punkteausbeute erzielt und sich hier für das Gewinnspiel angemeldet haben.
- Beachtet die Teilnahmebedingungen im eingangs verlinkten Artikel.


----------



## moreply (5. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

So dann fang ich mal an. moreply:

moreply - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## PCGHGS (5. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

PCGHGS - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## alexk94 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

PCGH_Team_alexk94 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## SimonSlowfood (5. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

SimonSlowfood - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## F31v3l (5. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

F31v3l - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## NatokWa (5. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Bin auch dabei .

NatokWa - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## J4ckH19h (5. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

J4ckH19h - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Holdie (5. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

FoPaSa-70335 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## kampfschaaaf (5. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Falte dann zusätzlich zum FoPaSa noch mit meinem Fredrippa und ein paar Veganern...
... hoffentlich laufen die Statistikserver dieser Seite dann wieder?!?
kampfschaaaf - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ich auch, ich auuuch, ich brauche dringend eine neue Tastatur und bessere Maus 
interessierterUser - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

____________________________________________________________________________________
P.S:
Sollte ich die Grafikkarte gewinnen, baue ich aus den Resten hier einen tollen
Faltrechner mit Pentium G3258 auf. Der wird dann gegen die Verpflichtung, 
50 Millionen Punke zu erfalten  (also ca. 150 Tage Dauerfalten) verschenkt

*Einen dicken Kuss an Gigabyte, schöne Aktion*


----------



## Ion (5. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ion_PCGH - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## mattinator (5. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Gewinnen werde ich wie immer nix. Aber versuchen kann man es ja mal mattifolder - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats.
"Gefaltet" wird auf jeden Fall, so wie immer.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Na dann:  HansMartin1975 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## brooker (5. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

... bin auch dabei 

brooker - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Ogami (5. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ogami - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Murenius (5. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Bin auch dabei, ich hoffe auch richtig verlinkt


Murenius - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Nono15 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

...mach auch wieder mit 

PCGH_Team_nono15 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## PAUI (5. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

ich bin auch wieder mit dabei 
da muss der Server mal wieder reaktiviert werden.
PAUI - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Ramonx56 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Natürlich bin ich auch wieder mit dabei.
Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir eine 1080TI anschaffen sollte, um unter den Top 10 mit den meisten Punkten zu sein...
Hier meine Stats: Ramonx56 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Rarek (6. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

ja was seh ich denn da? hätt ich ja fast vergessen
ich bin dies Jahr natürlich auch dabei ^^

Rarek - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Andregee (6. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Andregee 

Andregee - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## 0815klimshuck (6. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

0815klimshuck - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

foldinghomealone - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## sonntagskind (6. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Das sonntagskind wird natürlich auch mitfalten. 

sonntagskind - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## chischko (6. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Chischko - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

In der Hoffnung unter den Top 10 zu sein kündige ich mal präventiv an, dass wenn ich die GPU gewinnen sollte diese der faltenden Gemeinde als Dauerleihgabe zur Verfügung gestellt wird wer sie also zum falten brauchen kann! Rest dann via Brooker/Biene!


----------



## DOcean (6. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

DOcean - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

schon mal den Eintrag hinterlassen, mal schauen ob ich zum Falten in der Woche komme...


----------



## ADGMike (6. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

=ADG=Mike_GERMANY - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## alextest (6. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

alextest - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

cann0nf0dder - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## FlyingPC (6. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

FlyingPC - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## PegasusSK (7. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

PegasusXY - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Bembel_Benji (7. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Bembel_Benji - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## JayTea (7. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

JayTea - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Special_Flo (8. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Special_Flo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Grestorn (8. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Dann mach ich auch mal wieder mit, nach längerer Pause. 

Grestorn - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## brooker (8. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

... und bitte alle Teilnehmer schön die Werbetrommel rühren!


----------



## JakPol (9. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Mein Beitrag dürfte vermutlich recht bescheiden ausfallen, aber ich melde mich mal an:
JakPol - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## brooker (9. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*



JakPol schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag dürfte vermutlich recht bescheiden ausfallen,



Hey, Du Tiefstapler  Die GTX 1070 haut locker 600K PPDs raus. Von daher, ist das ein sehr respektabler Beitrag!


----------



## JakPol (9. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*



brooker schrieb:


> Hey, Du Tiefstapler  Die GTX 1070 haut locker 600K PPDs raus. Von daher, ist das ein sehr respektabler Beitrag!


...aber faltet nur alle paar Tage mal für eine WU und am Wochenende etwas mehr :p

Aber ich will in der Woche dann mal ausprobieren, ob ich den PC vielleicht einfach mal unbeaufsichtigt durchfalten lasse.  So ne 1060 als Backup Karte würd mir ja schon schmecken


----------



## DrDave (9. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

DrDave - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## INU.ID (9. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

INU.ID - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## tom7 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

tom7 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## wolf7 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Wolf7 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## therealjeanpuetz (10. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

therealjeanpuetz - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Tranceangel2k (11. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Tranceangel2k - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## KillercornyX (11. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ich meld mich dann auch mal hier an:

KillerCorny - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## uzi68 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Uzi68 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats



[URL=http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?u=715126]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]


----------



## Scubaman (11. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Scubaman - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## voodoman (11. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

voodoman - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Garfield694 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

bin auch wieder dabei 

rey - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## c00LsPoT (11. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Bin 24/7 mit der 1080ti dabei

c00LsPoT - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Jobsti84 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Jau, bin auch wieder am Start:
Jobsti - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Uwe64LE (12. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Uwe64LE - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Don Dogma (12. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

DonDogma - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (13. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ultimo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## haVoc_inc (13. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

haVoc_inc - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## padawan1971 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Padawan1971 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Navity (14. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Navity - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## 9Strike (14. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

9Strike - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## AgentML (14. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

MODKiller - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Mr.Knister (14. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Bobkopp - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Happy_Hepo (14. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

HappyHepo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Hasestab (14. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Hasestab - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## H31180Y (15. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

H31180Y - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## brooker (16. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

... nicht vergessen, in *fünf Tagen beginnt die Faltwoche und das Gewinnspiel*! Testet die Setups, damit es gleich von Anfang an gut läuft


----------



## kuttna (16. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Mu((3L - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Henninges (16. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

ich denke, ich spiel einfach mal mit... 

Henninges - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## knightmare80 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Also ich werde auch Teilnehmen, mal sehen was so möglich ist und wieviel PPD ich am Tag dann im Schnitt rüberbringe
Knightmare80 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Tomzen (17. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Tomzen - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Churan (18. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Damit Vega sich nicht langweilt während dem Bachelor-Thesis tippen 

Churan - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## -FairyTail- (18. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

-FairyTail-  User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ich mache mit....
picar81_4711 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Dude101 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Dude101 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## MasterOlli (19. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

MasterOlli - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## BSlGuru (19. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

BSlGuru - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Casey-KC (19. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Mal schauen ob sich vll. noch n paar Endgeräte extra finden lassen für die Woche 

Linuxus1989 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Navity (19. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Mal ne Frage: Soweit ich das sehen kann entsprechen die Punkte auf Navity - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats dem Base Credit und nicht dem Estimated Credit. Oder?
Bei mir sieht das zumindest bisher so aus. Da liegt locker ein Vielfaches dazwischen.
Dann würde ich mit meinem System zwar auf über 300k PPD kommen, aber nur einen Bruchteil davon wird in der Statistik aufgeführt.
Für die Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel werden ja 200k Punkte benötigt. Wenn dafür die Punkte zählen, die in der Statistik stehen, müsste ich dafür ja die komplette Woche 24/7 durchfalten (wenn das überhaupt reicht). Dabei dachte ich eigentlich, mit 300k PPD bekommt man die Teilnahmebedingungen locker hin.
Habe ich das was übersehen?

Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Anscheinend muss man erstmal 10 WUs abschließen, bevor man die Bonuspunkte bekommt.


----------



## brooker (19. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

... richtig, genau so ist es


----------



## DoertyHarry (19. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ich falte auch mit kann aber leider nicht am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen wegen Sitz in Österreich.

Egal zumindest wird dann wieder das Zimmer zusätzlich geheizt wenns so kalt draußen ist [emoji16]


----------



## lunaticx (20. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Der Luna macht auch mit 

Lunaticx1983 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Locras (20. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ich bin auch dabei:
Locras - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Na da will ich nach ewiger Abstinenz mal mitmischen 

Chris-W201-Fan - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Guru4GPU (20. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Guru4GPU - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## OnkelSam (20. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Spartan1337 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## xX jens Xx (20. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

BarnieGeroelheimer - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## hbf878 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

hbf878 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## MarcXL (20. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Marc_&_Kati - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Werden nicht die meissten Punkte aber egal.


----------



## Stahli (20. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Stahli - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Coolio (20. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Dann meld ich mich hiermit auch mal an. Geht ja gleich los. 

Oliver_Kuhlmann - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## chischko (20. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Fußbodenheizung aus, F@H an! Auf geht's!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Meine läuft schon bei knapp 700w


----------



## LordRevan (20. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Der Lord ist auch am Start 

LordRevan - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## einjojo (20. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

bin auch wieder dabei

einJojo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## DKK007 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Gelten die 200k PPD pro Tag oder über die gesamte Woche?

DKK007 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Gelten die 200k PPD pro Tag oder über die gesamte Woche?


_"...Stellt in der *Faltwoche* mindestens eine Rechenleistung von 200.000  Punkten zur Verfügung...." _Zitat Stephan


----------



## Stefan84 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Versuchen kann man es ja mal, auch wenn ich keine große Hoffnung habe 

Stefan84 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## raFINNiert (21. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ich bin dabei: raFINNiert: raFINNiert - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Dudeness (21. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Viel Erfolg dem gesamten Team! Die Graka wird gespendet!

FoldAdair@extremeoverclocking


----------



## jumperm (21. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

JumperM - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Blom (21. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Hab auch mal wieder meine Faltung aktiviert.
Mr.Freeman - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Christoph1717 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

PCGH_Team_christoph1717 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## neo92 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ich mach dann auch mal mit.

tomanja - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## SigHunter (22. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

SigHunter - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Freyn (22. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Melde mich auch mal an.
Bin schon länger stiller Mitfalter un d -Leser.
Mögen die Punkte nur so purzeln!

Freyn - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## benjasso (22. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ich falte auch mit. Weiß nur noch nicht, ob ich die 200.000 Punkte für das Gewinnspiel schaffe. Aber dabei sein ist alles
benjasso - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## GreenFreak (22. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Bei dem schönen Wetter kann die GTX 970 gerne mit Solarenergie rechnen 

GreenFreak - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## u78g (23. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

u78g - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Cartesius (23. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

rcartesius - User Summary - EXTREME Overlocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

SnakeByte - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Seregdu (23. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Schöne Aktion, die ich wie jedes Jahr gerne unterstütze

PhilippOstertag - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## M0rgoth (23. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Morgoth - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## x-dragon (23. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

X-Dragon - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## BloodySuicide (24. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

TetsukaKeiji - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Apokh (24. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Akronus - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## t1m758 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

t1m758 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Eintueten (24. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

bin dabei....

Eintueten - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Chicago (24. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Chicago - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## JakPol (24. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ach kacke, hab den Beginn der Aktion voll verpennt. Naja, damit dürfte jede Gewinnchance ohnehin jenseits des Horizonts gerückt sein


----------



## micindustries (24. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ich werf meinen Namen dann auch mal noch in den Kelch 

micindustries - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Loebstraus (24. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Loebstraus - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Stoertebeker64 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ich bin dabei, Stoertebeker64

Stoertebeker64 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## dergunia (25. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Auf auf und allen ein herzliches "Good Fold" 

dergunia - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## voodoman (25. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

voodoman - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Ion1c (25. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Bin mal wieder dabei 

gvt_Ionic - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## MasterChiefToBo (25. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

PCGH_Team_MasterChiefToBo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## AdelskroneExport (26. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ich mach dann auch mal mit 
AdelskroneExport - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## flipflop128 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ja da geht ja richtig was .... kann leider mit meiner alten Hardware nicht so weit vorne mit lischen...

flipflop128 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Medicate (26. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Bin dabei: PCGH_Medicate


----------



## blaubär (26. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

blaubaer - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## PrivateCeralion (26. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

PrivateCeralion - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Pu244 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ich mache auch mal ein wenig mit:

Pu244 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Rezam (27. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Na gut 

Rezam - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## padawan1971 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Padawan1971 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Ramonx56 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

@padawan
Ich glaube du bist im falsche Thread gelandet. 
Dieser war für letztes Jahr gedacht.


----------

